# Feeding canned



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone feed canned food? There are tons of discussions about dry but I can hardly find any about canned. I'm looking at perhaps doing half dry, for the am meal, and half canned for the pm meal. 

I feed fromm dry now plus my own homemade topper but it has really made my PWD and chihuahua portly! 

I want to try fromm gold. Years ago I used pet guard cans but they have wheat in them and I don't feed gluten. What do you use and how/ why do u like it?

My sister uses California natural... Dry in the morning and cans at night and her terriers are doing well. I've fed all kids f other foods. Just curious to hear about others using cans.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I use canned food as a topper with each meal.
The canned I use are: Fromm Gold Classics, Weruva, EVO 95% canned meats, Wellness 95% canned.

My dogs go crazy for the Fromm canned....absolutely nuts. I feed the Duck & Chicken Pate and the Salmon & Chicken Pate.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Great to know! 
Those are just exactly the 2 flavors I ordered from chewy yesterday, a case each.

I'm going to try one meal dry (with water added) and one meal canned and see how they go. The chihuahua is so negligable in size/amount of what she eats, plus the fact that she has only 9 remaining teeth, I may do all canned with her...


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I buy it by the case too...just bought a case of each for winter in fact!!

My girls are 3 year old labs...so no picky eaters here.
I give them kibble with warm water and a tablespoon of canned mixed in with each meal.

Good luck with it!
I hope she likes it as much as my girls do.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Even though I am a raw feeder I do keep a few cans on hand for emergencies (earthquake etc) and I use locally made canned by Zeal and Kiwipeak. They don't have any fillers but do contain veges. But probably cheaper for you to use USA made products.
It is very sloppy though which I don't like and my although my dog eats it happily, because he has a parrot mouth he has a bit of trouble picking it up in his bowl.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, we feed canned. We tend to have the best luck with Weruva. It also looks the least gross, IMO! lol. And he absolutely looovesss it.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Cookie the chi now has tiny poops on canned! Wow! I'm waiting on my order of fromm to arrive but I picked up some cans of newmans own (which I am a fan of for my cat) so thought I'd try some for the dogs as well. Javadoo, I used to feed as you do years ago and recall the dogs I had at the time did well then too. 

Will play a little and see if I want to do canned as a topper or one kibble meal/one canned meal. 

Echo my sensitive PWD seems to be doing well with the new addition but shes also on digestive enzymes.


----------



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

I like to know if feeding can food only is OK too. If I can't afford full raw is raw and can good?
I have Harmony farms can food right now. Got it for $.75 a can at Big Lots. I'd like to stay at $1.00 per can or less.
Anyone have some can food they recommend that is in my price range? 
I am feeding a 25 lb. dog so a day to a can and a half a day depending on calorie content.
Is Harmony farms a good food? I looked around and it looks like it is.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Use the cheapest canned, they are all water anyway. Blue Seal has the giant cans at the feed store. Also, Pedigree is just as good as any other canned. 

Canned is not worth worrying about or spending a lot for. They are all the same, no company's water is worth anymore than another's.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

suebisaga said:


> I like to know if feeding can food only is OK too. If I can't afford full raw is raw and can good?
> I have Harmony farms can food right now. Got it for $.75 a can at Big Lots. I'd like to stay at $1.00 per can or less.
> Anyone have some can food they recommend that is in my price range?
> I am feeding a 25 lb. dog so a day to a can and a half a day depending on calorie content.
> Is Harmony farms a good food? I looked around and it looks like it is.


I think raw alone would end up being cheaper, but you can feed half canned. I would feed one of the 95% meat cans instead of a full ingredient canned food personally. And unlike monster's dad I don't believe it's just water and the quality of the meat in the can is important to me. I'd personally go with either the Wellness or Evo 95% cans.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Duke gets the Wellness 95% cans on the road. His poops get a kind of clay texture and reek a but though. And he gets gas. He only eats the chicken. He had two cans yesterday instead of his raw which resulted in diahreah outside. I think we're going to have to switch to the Evo ones and see how they work out.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

suebisaga said:


> I like to know if feeding can food only is OK too. If I can't afford full raw is raw and can good?


I don't see why there would be a problem feeding 100% canned or mixed with raw. Canned is a balanced food just like kibble, it just has more moisture and I feel like the quality is better in them, but also hence why it's a little more expensive. Yes, they are like 70% water, but they're still getting nutrients they need and it is less processed (I know some will fight me on that). I can SEE it, it's not processed like kibble. 

Right now I'm using canned food as Kong fillers and I've been using Variety canned food, it's 4 stars at dogfoodadvisor and it's $1.50/can at Walmart, so I don't have to go anywhere special to buy it. If I was feeding it as the main diet, I would buy Fromm Gold, Wellness CORE or Merrick.


----------

